# Thank you all for all the great info. noob



## stuman455 (Apr 28, 2014)

I just wanted to say. I really enjoy the stacks and stacks of great information on this site. Also, it seems everyone is very helpful. I started weight lifting and dieting a month ago. Eating like crazy and pumping iron. Plus a lil cjc/no dac + ghrp-6 in the mix. Whey protein and mass gainer + Bcaas. I have already started seeing results. Always learning something new here. im 6'1 161lbs. ive always stayed around 154. Never broke 160. So, all is going good. Carbs, cals, protein. 3,000+ cals a day. My metabolism is thru the roof. Thanks to the forum I am making progress.

Thanx,
Stuman455


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Apr 28, 2014)

Great work...welcome

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Riles (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## stuman455 (May 1, 2014)

I love this forum. Its my home forum. LoL  BEEFCAKE !!!!!


----------



## IronAddict (May 1, 2014)

Welcome, hard charger!


----------



## JuiceMonkey23 (May 1, 2014)

Welcome! I'm new here too


----------

